# advise



## kevo240 (Jan 26, 2009)

i just got a 93 nissan 240 and i have been having problems with it but i got it finally running 
i need some advice im not sure wether or not to turbo charge my ka24de or just save some money up to buy an sr20de and turbo charge that
heeeeeelp!!!!!!!!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The discussion comparing a KA24-T to an SR20DET is ages old. Either one will give good HP results. The cost comparisons are very close. If you like a lot of lower speed torque, the KA24-T is for you. On the other hand, if you like to run high RPMs, then the SR20DET is for you.

If you decide to go SR20, get an SR20DET; not an SR20DE. An SR20DET is already turbo charged right from the factory. Just make sure to get the proper harnesses and ECU.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

i have a Ka24e boosted at 7psi and pulling about 232hp 211 tq.


----------

